# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  [LEAK] TOSKORE DB has been leaked!!! BEWARE

## nowayrlz

To everybody that used TOSKore software, be warned, their database has been leaked today, it's recommended you to change your passwords!

----------


## Parog

Thanks for the heads up! 

For those with little technical background; When a database is leaked, sooner or later the passwords end up in plain text and are freely distributed. This means whoever was registered there will have their email public and whatever password they used there most likely public as well. As a general rule, you should never use the same password twice. This is exactly how so many people get "hacked" every day.

----------


## nowayrlz

Thank you Parog,
People should take care of their info.

----------


## Parog

I mean, we all have to start somewhere. Right? 

In my book, it's up to the user to secure themselves. Sure there's security measures you have to take as a provider, but at the end of the day nothing will ever keep someone using the same password everywhere safe.

----------


## nowayrlz

Yeah, you are right.
Everybody should take care of their own security anyways haha

----------


## T KORE

- The TOSKORE database has been leaked today.
They were able to get some users e-mail and password from TOSKORE.

There was no effect in the toskore performance. You can keep botting.

However the intentions of someone who do such stuff its always dark
The team now recommend if you use same password elsewhere to change it.

The team its already working on new security measures and MAX ETA is 24 hours.
- If you suffer instability during login its due to maintenance in the database.
- Just keep trying till you can sucess get in.

We will have to give a short break on the new layout with a lot of new and cool stuff that is comming really soon to fix this.

*Happy botting*

----------


## Superzac

I bought toskore and been using for the last months and its a good software 
I saw that database leak and my info over there.
Lucky or not i just used this information only for toskore.
Yahoo got their database leaked as well in the start of august 
Some of us know who did that and for sure not supporting such act. After all who would like your private e-mail in a pastebin related to bot ?
I dont blame toskore however i think they should improve security
I blame the one who did it just to prove himself with what purpose ?

----------

